# Garden tractor plowing???



## incipit22

I'm considering a small Garden tractor, not a garden mower, but smaller than a compact tractor, to plow commercial sidewalks, store fronts, loading dock, etc. How do you all feel this would work compared to an ATV or UTV? I'm looking at a John Deere 400 with rear drive, chains, hydrostatic trans, 54" plow w/hydraulic controls. Any suggestions? Thanks, Joe


----------



## Zach

It wont be as fast as an ATV but is more heavy-duty and could stand up to jobs like parking lots and deep snow


----------



## sublime68charge

my line on ATV VS Garden Tractor Snow Plow,

ATV Faster machine and can push way more. can manuver through the snow to some degree also. so you can turn around in the yard. Garden tractor is stuck to driving around in already plowed area's

form this thread,

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=59136

the only thing would be if you also had a blower for the Tractor and can then switch to that for the big snow falls.

though the power angle and down pressure system's are nice. 
though you can aftermarket that stuff to an ATV Plow also.

how are you moving between account's

ATV Travel times are decent, driving a Garden tractor a few blocks will take along time. Unless your gonna put it on a trailer to haul.

sublime out.


----------



## skywagon

sublime68charge;686476 said:


> my line on ATV VS Garden Tractor Snow Plow,
> 
> ATV Faster machine and can push way more. can manuver through the snow to some degree also. so you can turn around in the yard. Garden tractor is stuck to driving around in already plowed area's
> 
> form this thread,
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=59136
> 
> the only thing would be if you also had a blower for the Tractor and can then switch to that for the big snow falls.
> 
> though the power angle and down pressure system's are nice.
> though you can aftermarket that stuff to an ATV Plow also.
> 
> how are you moving between account's
> 
> ATV Travel times are decent, driving a Garden tractor a few blocks will take along time. Unless your gonna put it on a trailer to haul.
> 
> sublime out.


Ya, I hear that, my garden tractor sits over the winter John Deere X304 ussmileyflag

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0598.jpg


----------



## mcattardo

I would suggest ant ATV as well. If you do go with a garden tractor, research drive train durability before you buy. 
Around the house, I used a JD L130 (riding mower) with a 42" blower on the front for 2 seasons. The driveway still shows where the tires were spinning. Chains and weights really didn't do much. It now has a new tran$axle and is in hibernation for the winter. I am looking into buying a tow behind mower deck for the Grizzly and getting rid of it altogether.

I will say it sure threw the snow!


----------



## Milwaukee

He talk about this one John deer 400 http://www.smallenginewarehouse.com...\users\V019U46RIL\html\images\pics\jd400d.jpg

I say very strong tractor but what price owner is sell?

For me I would choice tractor because atv have drive train wear out fast that mean replace auto clutch and belts.


----------



## sublime68charge

Milwaukee;686667 said:


> He talk about this one John deer 400 http://www.smallenginewarehouse.com...\users\V019U46RIL\html\images\pics\jd400d.jpg
> 
> I say very strong tractor but what price owner is sell?
> 
> For me I would choice tractor because atv have drive train wear out fast that mean replace auto clutch and belts.


Abuse on an ATV? I dunno know about that. 
Most ATV's are Built to take the abuse.
something about the All Terrian Vechile part.

I have plowed snow with my 02 honda Foreman since 02 with it and it has taken everything that I have thrown at it. still on the same clutch and engine componets. Granted I have gone threw 2 sets of front wheel bearing's/brakes but I think that has more to due with the summer mud puddles that I cross than the plowing of snow.

the JD pic that you posted up looks like a pretty stout machine I grant you that.

I guess Im partial to the ATV's for snow removal I have a buddy in town that plowed for year's with a Honda 300 and he got rid of that and for 1 year had a push blade on his Saber Garden Tractor it went through one year of pushing snow and the mounting point is beyond usable for the tractor now. Granted he said the turning radius of the Garden tractor blew away the ATV but the ATV could push more farther and faster than the Garden Tractor.

its a what you like I suppose.

Mil..
How is your old school Ford truck doing?

been having to use my 78 F150 has my winter DD and its a blast in the snow.
I just don't like all the salt which leads to Rust.

sublime out.


----------



## Milwaukee

try get my 89 F150 on road before Jan so we can restore 79 F150

But I am not sure what auto clutch they use in atv? If you try push too heavy snow but not moving so try push rev higher that mean clutch wear out fast?

i do like atv but not sure about vari system like snowmobile have. If it that good then I could buy used one and plow driveway instead my case 222.

That john deer 400 have hydraulic plow angle. That why it best one for plow snow. my case 222 don't have that but have hydraulic lift.

That john deer 400 are very heavy weight close to 1,200 pounds

http://www.weekendfreedommachines.org/400/model400.html


----------



## skywagon

Milwaukee;686734 said:


> try get my 89 F150 on road before Jan so we can restore 79 F150
> 
> But I am not sure what auto clutch they use in atv? If you try push too heavy snow but not moving so try push rev higher that mean clutch wear out fast?
> 
> i do like atv but not sure about vari system like snowmobile have. If it that good then I could buy used one and plow driveway instead my case 222.
> 
> That john deer 400 have hydraulic plow angle. That why it best one for plow snow. my case 222 don't have that but have hydraulic lift.
> 
> That john deer 400 are very heavy weight close to 1,200 pounds
> 
> http://www.weekendfreedommachines.org/400/model400.html


These work well for me, never any chains as they are all 4x4. prsportprsport http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/100_0006-3.jpg
http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/myplowGary-2.jpg
http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0688.jpg


----------



## sublime68charge

Milwaukee;686734 said:


> try get my 89 F150 on road before Jan so we can restore 79 F150
> 
> But I am not sure what auto clutch they use in atv? If you try push too heavy snow but not moving so try push rev higher that mean clutch wear out fast?
> 
> i do like atv but not sure about vari system like snowmobile have. If it that good then I could buy used one and plow driveway instead my case 222.
> 
> That john deer 400 have hydraulic plow angle. That why it best one for plow snow. my case 222 don't have that but have hydraulic lift.
> 
> That john deer 400 are very heavy weight close to 1,200 pounds
> 
> http://www.weekendfreedommachines.org/400/model400.html


Honda ATV's have the auto clutch and its very rare that you have them fail. they are darn near bullet proof.

the Polaris has the Snowmoblie Belt desgin which can wear out you just have to put a new belt on and your good to go.

other ATV's run somewhat simillar setup's. 
each system has its good and bad points.

its a what due you want to due approach.

darn you for posting that link to JD garden tractors,
now I'll have to spend a few day's going through that whole site and message board.
LOL

sublime out.


----------



## royallawn

i had an old international cub, what a beast. i plowed apartment walks and other walks with it no problems. worked great. hydro drive and weights. never spun the tires. hydro blade worked great. i didn't drive it between jobs, that would of been to slow. it went in the back of my truck. the 400 series john deere would be the machine.


----------



## born2farm

i plowed for the last two years on a john deere lx176 with a 48in plow. I had abouth 125lb of tractor weights on a custom weight rack plus another 100lb of salt i threw back there. Had tractor treads and i never spun the tires once. This will be my first year on a quad so I will give you my comparison once we get some plowable snow.


----------



## incipit22

Thanks Everyone! I'm doing 1 large commercial site this year (my first) I've got the lot, drives, etc covered with my F700 & 10' high speed GoodRoads plow along with a huge Dynahoe loader/backhoe with a pusher when needed. The walkways & areas to tight for my equipment need a lot of shovels or a decent, dependable piece of appropriate equipment. In South Jersey the little snow we get is almost always wet, usually not very deep, and the temps do not get verry low. So I figure for $1500-$2000 a John Deere 400 with the hydraulic plow and a newly installed Honda engine makes sense. I'll leave it at the site in a shipping container with other misc. equipment, tools, blower, salt, etc. No moving from job to job. I'll have a 60" mower deck with the purchase as a bonus. I'll even salt with the Deere using a reciever type installed salter. Again, only the out of reach areas that my F700 can't salt. I considered ATV's, then UTV's, but am sold thus far on the Deere 400 deal. 
I appreciate all your input. Thanks again, Joe


----------



## ALC-GregH

Milwaukee;686734 said:


> try get my 89 F150 on road before Jan so we can restore 79 F150
> 
> But I am not sure what auto clutch they use in atv? If you try push too heavy snow but not moving so try push rev higher that mean clutch wear out fast?
> 
> i do like atv but not sure about vari system like snowmobile have. If it that good then I could buy used one and plow driveway instead my case 222.
> 
> That john deer 400 have hydraulic plow angle. That why it best one for plow snow. my case 222 don't have that but have hydraulic lift.
> 
> That john deer 400 are very heavy weight close to 1,200 pounds
> 
> http://www.weekendfreedommachines.org/400/model400.html


Use low range and the auto clutch is pretty much engaged when you take off.


----------



## sublime68charge

per your 2nd replay with more detail of your plowing need the 400 Deere sounds like a great machine for your application.

enjoy and post up some pics when you get that unit going.

sublime out.


----------



## Milwaukee

incipit22;687598 said:


> Thanks Everyone! I'm doing 1 large commercial site this year (my first) I've got the lot, drives, etc covered with my F700 & 10' high speed GoodRoads plow along with a huge Dynahoe loader/backhoe with a pusher when needed. The walkways & areas to tight for my equipment need a lot of shovels or a decent, dependable piece of appropriate equipment. In South Jersey the little snow we get is almost always wet, usually not very deep, and the temps do not get verry low. So I figure for $1500-$2000 a John Deere 400 with the hydraulic plow and a newly installed Honda engine makes sense. I'll leave it at the site in a shipping container with other misc. equipment, tools, blower, salt, etc. No moving from job to job. I'll have a 60" mower deck with the purchase as a bonus. I'll even salt with the Deere using a reciever type installed salter. Again, only the out of reach areas that my F700 can't salt. I considered ATV's, then UTV's, but am sold thus far on the Deere 400 deal.
> I appreciate all your input. Thanks again, Joe


 You should get that. new honda V twin cost close to $2,000 so that is worth to have it.


----------



## mcattardo

That's a nice garden tractor! Good luck with it.


----------



## zztarg

I made this switch a while ago - 4WD ATV w/50" plow to 4WD Kubota BX2200 w/60" plow.

I found that the big difference was that the weight of the tractor made a HUGE difference in the ability to clear heavy, wet snow. For the past couple of years I cleared a 1/4 mile drive with the Kubota and blade with no problem.

In addition, the tractor can mow the lawn, has a 3-point hitch and a bucket - MUCH more versatile than the previous ATV - for a yard utility vehicle I wouldn't go back.

Of course, the tractor won't go 50 MPH

Regarding John Deere and Kubota - you'll pay a lot of money for green paint. I looked carefully at both and the Kubota won hands down.


----------



## skywagon

zztarg;694122 said:


> I made this switch a while ago - 4WD ATV w/50" plow to 4WD Kubota BX2200 w/60" plow.
> 
> I found that the big difference was that the weight of the tractor made a HUGE difference in the ability to clear heavy, wet snow. For the past couple of years I cleared a 1/4 mile drive with the Kubota and blade with no problem.
> 
> In addition, the tractor can mow the lawn, has a 3-point hitch and a bucket - MUCH more versatile than the previous ATV - for a yard utility vehicle I wouldn't go back.
> 
> Of course, the tractor won't go 50 MPH
> 
> Regarding John Deere and Kubota - you'll pay a lot of money for green paint. I looked carefully at both and the Kubota won hands down.


At least the paint dosn't wash off! ROTFFLMAO

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/100_0006-3.jpg


----------



## SRG1216

*This is my plow tractor*

http://www.ls-uk.info/index.php?action=gallery;sa=view;id=7981
http://www.ls-uk.info/index.php?action=gallery;sa=view;id=7983


----------

